# 3 way switch with a power pack



## Jimmyltd (Apr 27, 2021)

3 wire 18/3 for control on a 24 VAC would work just about to the same as wiring a standard 3 way 120VAC switch. 120Vac to your Power Pack, and if I'm understanding correctly each switch will allow 24Vac to "switch" on your power pack. Does it look something like this?


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

I think the low voltage switches are just momentary so the relay will react to the closure of the switch and latch in. _At least that's what the literature for the PP-DV says in the PDF I looked at. _
It stays latched in until you press the switch again. So you can have multiple switches at different locations and the relay doesn't care.
It would be nice to have the model number of the switches and relays you are using.
Are you planning on dimming your UFO's ?


----------

